# Does My Cat See Dead People?



## Death Angel

Actually, I have two -- Prince Harry and Ginger. Both display the same behaviour and it sometimes freaks me out!

Many times I'll be sitting on the couch and either cat will jump up on the coffee table to be petted. Not always, but often I'll see that they're not looking at me, but behind me. They're looking at something, not at the wall behind me, but in the space between, and it's creepy enough that I have to turn around and look behind me -- nothing there.

I have seen things years ago, but not recently. I believe they're seeing something, so I googled it, and find it's pretty common with both cats and dog, but more so with cats.Anybody else notice this behaviour in pets?


----------



## deannalw

I have. Hubby had a yellow striped mongrel tom that would sit with him in our den in our house back in Cali. Once in awhile he'd stare at the space midway up the wall in the corner behind my recliner and hair out. Sometimes he'd hiss and/or run off. My little dog would get excited, maybe cuz he's dumb and catches excited, dunno. My big old dog just looked at them and called them bad names


----------



## RodISHI

Death Angel said:


> Actually, I have two -- Prince Harry and Ginger. Both display the same behaviour and it sometimes freaks me out!
> 
> Many times I'll be sitting on the couch and either cat will jump up on the coffee table to be petted. Not always, but often I'll see that they're not looking at me, but behind me. They're looking at something, not at the wall behind me, but in the space between, and it's creepy enough that I have to turn around and look behind me -- nothing there.
> 
> I have seen things years ago, but not recently. I believe they're seeing something, so I googled it, and find it's pretty common with both cats and dog, but more so with cats.Anybody else notice this behaviour in pets?


I'm pretty sure some animals can see things people cannot see. Even as people we do not all see the same things in the spiritual realm. Most animals can sense evil in the presence of human's too. Had a dog that was generally very friendly and only growled at a few people in his life to warn them to not touch him.


----------



## skye

I wish it was true LOL .... that  cats could see dead people but

no lol

all they see is a tiny insect flying or  some dust ...or little things like that invisible to our limited human eyes...

I don't care, I love my baby all the same


----------



## deannalw

Oh my big dog, Rocky is like that. He loves most people but has shown impressive teeth and nasty growls to a couple people. One time my girlfriend had to stay with us for a few weeks. She brought her power boyfriend and Rocky promptly informed him he was gonna eat him. Guy had to stay upstairs the whole time which was fine with me.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

I know exactly what you're talking about.

I've seen them react just about as a person would if they say one of those demonic things crawling across the ceiling or a wall.
It definitely can freak you out the first few times you see it.

What I suspect it is is that they can see dust particles that glimmer in the light, tiny ants or bugs or things we just can't see.

Of course, if there are demons among us and the animals do see them, said demons would probably feel safe revealing themselves to the animals since they can't tell what they see.    Now THAT would be freaky...in fact I just got goosebumps writing it......lol


----------



## RodISHI

deannalw said:


> Oh my big dog, Rocky is like that. He loves most people but has shown impressive teeth and nasty growls to a couple people. One time my girlfriend had to stay with us for a few weeks. She brought her power boyfriend and Rocky promptly informed him he was gonna eat him. Guy had to stay upstairs the whole time which was fine with me.


My daughter's dog was growling at her back door in the kitchen one night, and daughter said when she went to investigate she saw like a white smokey appearance race towards the door. It happened about the same hour Rod's dad passed from what we could determine when she came and told me about it the next day.


----------



## TNHarley

Animals can see things humans don't. And pay attention to things we won't.
Spirits are always the answer to things humans can't fathom.


----------



## deannalw

RodISHI said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my big dog, Rocky is like that. He loves most people but has shown impressive teeth and nasty growls to a couple people. One time my girlfriend had to stay with us for a few weeks. She brought her power boyfriend and Rocky promptly informed him he was gonna eat him. Guy had to stay upstairs the whole time which was fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's dog was growling at her back door in the kitchen one night, and daughter said when she went to investigate she saw like a white smokey appearance race towards the door. It happened about the same hour Rod's dad passed from what we could determine when she came and told me about it the next day.
Click to expand...


Oh my gosh! What happened at the door? Just disappeared?


----------



## deannalw

TNHarley said:


> Animals can see things humans don't. And pay attention to things we won't.
> Spirits are always the answer to things humans can't fathom.



You could be right. I've been through a couple things with no explaination


----------



## RodISHI

Suggestion for believers to consider. Rod walked the whole perimeter praying asking the lord in Jesus' name to keep all unclean things from our temporary winter residence when the holy spirit was with us showing spiritual manifestations in all sorts of ways. He did the same thing when we got back here. A cousins son of his told him year or so ago, 'sorry uncle Rod but I ain't never coming back to your house again'. Then he told Rod what happened here when we were moving stuff here from Idaho. Rod has gone to pick up some sandwiches downtown and evidently some really strange super natural things presented in from of his cousins teenage boy who was here all alone.


----------



## deannalw

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about.
> 
> I've seen them react just about as a person would if they say one of those demonic things crawling across the ceiling or a wall.
> It definitely can freak you out the first few times you see it.
> 
> What I suspect it is is that they can see dust particles that glimmer in the light, tiny ants or bugs or things we just can't see.
> 
> Of course, if there are demons among us and the animals do see them, said demons would probably feel safe revealing themselves to the animals since they can't tell what they see.    Now THAT would be freaky...in fact I just got goosebumps writing it......lol



That first paragraph gave me the willies. I got a real bad thing about things on walls and ceilings


----------



## RodISHI

deannalw said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my big dog, Rocky is like that. He loves most people but has shown impressive teeth and nasty growls to a couple people. One time my girlfriend had to stay with us for a few weeks. She brought her power boyfriend and Rocky promptly informed him he was gonna eat him. Guy had to stay upstairs the whole time which was fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's dog was growling at her back door in the kitchen one night, and daughter said when she went to investigate she saw like a white smokey appearance race towards the door. It happened about the same hour Rod's dad passed from what we could determine when she came and told me about it the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! What happened at the door? Just disappeared?
Click to expand...

Yep she said it was something she caught like out of the corner of her eye and it was really fast.


----------



## TNHarley

deannalw said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals can see things humans don't. And pay attention to things we won't.
> Spirits are always the answer to things humans can't fathom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be right. I've been through a couple things with no explaination
Click to expand...

We all have. And spirits have been the answer for many millennia
What's ironic is, even if spirits are real, its something we don't understand.


----------



## RodISHI

TNHarley said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals can see things humans don't. And pay attention to things we won't.
> Spirits are always the answer to things humans can't fathom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be right. I've been through a couple things with no explaination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all have. And spirits have been the answer for many millennia
> What's ironic is, even if spirits are real, its something we don't understand.
Click to expand...

Depends, sometimes it is a matter of learning when being shown things of the spiritual realm.


----------



## TNHarley

RodISHI said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals can see things humans don't. And pay attention to things we won't.
> Spirits are always the answer to things humans can't fathom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be right. I've been through a couple things with no explaination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all have. And spirits have been the answer for many millennia
> What's ironic is, even if spirits are real, its something we don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends, sometimes it is a matter of learning when being shown things of the spiritual realm.
Click to expand...

Possibly. But its also possible that is 30k year old rhetoric. I would bet spirits have been thought of since we had imaginations.


----------



## RodISHI

TNHarley said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals can see things humans don't. And pay attention to things we won't.
> Spirits are always the answer to things humans can't fathom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be right. I've been through a couple things with no explaination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all have. And spirits have been the answer for many millennia
> What's ironic is, even if spirits are real, its something we don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends, sometimes it is a matter of learning when being shown things of the spiritual realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly. But its also possible that is 30k year old rhetoric. I would bet spirits have been thought of since we had imaginations.
Click to expand...

As little beings made in the image of the Creator/God we also create with our breath. That is what binding and loosing is all about.


----------



## Death Angel

BasicHumanUnit said:


> What I suspect it is is that they can see dust particles that glimmer in the light, tiny ants or bugs or things we just can't see.


Yeah, I've wondered if they were just easily entertained by some speck of something, but I do believe animals have a special connection with the spiritual realm. Babies and young children, I also believe, do too. As they grow older, that ability seem to evaporate.


----------



## Muhammed

RodISHI said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have two -- Prince Harry and Ginger. Both display the same behaviour and it sometimes freaks me out!
> 
> Many times I'll be sitting on the couch and either cat will jump up on the coffee table to be petted. Not always, but often I'll see that they're not looking at me, but behind me. They're looking at something, not at the wall behind me, but in the space between, and it's creepy enough that I have to turn around and look behind me -- nothing there.
> 
> I have seen things years ago, but not recently. I believe they're seeing something, so I googled it, and find it's pretty common with both cats and dog, but more so with cats.Anybody else notice this behaviour in pets?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure some animals can see things people cannot see. Even as people we do not all see the same things in the spiritual realm. Most animals can sense evil in the presence of human's too. Had a dog that was generally very friendly and only growled at a few people in his life to warn them to not touch him.
Click to expand...

I know how to make dogs do that.


----------



## Dalia

Oscar the cat who is believed to have predicted the deaths of 100 people at a nursing home.





Gifted: Oscar the cat is known for his amazing abilities


----------



## mudwhistle

Death Angel said:


> Actually, I have two -- Prince Harry and Ginger. Both display the same behaviour and it sometimes freaks me out!
> 
> Many times I'll be sitting on the couch and either cat will jump up on the coffee table to be petted. Not always, but often I'll see that they're not looking at me, but behind me. They're looking at something, not at the wall behind me, but in the space between, and it's creepy enough that I have to turn around and look behind me -- nothing there.
> 
> I have seen things years ago, but not recently. I believe they're seeing something, so I googled it, and find it's pretty common with both cats and dog, but more so with cats.Anybody else notice this behaviour in pets?


My cat only lived 4 years. He had a defect in his circulatory system. Often he would stare at the ceiling in one particular spot in my bedroom like he saw someone. It become more frequent the closer he came to his death in his last few months. I kept thinking he saw a bug. My other cats don't do it, except one of them looks at the same place but only has a time or two.
I think I have a peeping Tom ghost.


----------

